# Asexual rat?



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Just wondering if it's possible?

Squeak has never been even slightly interested in the girls - at all! All of my other boys absolutely fawn over them, squishing themselves up against their cage bars in a giant pile-o-rat when the girls are in the vicinity, just to get a whiff and a closer look. Squeak will come to inspect and when he sees there aren't any treats being offered, he wanders back to whatever else he was doing. Lol!

If I handle the boys right after handling the girls, they pretty much attach themselves to my hands and clothing - holding on with their little paws and huffing madly. Squeak? Literally couldn't care less.

Just found this interesting and wondering if anyone has some insight.


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey, I'm sure it's possible. Kinda makes sense- with how many babies rats can have, it could be an evolutionary population control. Doesn't make sense that only humans would ever be asexual. Plus, there's been lions, penguins, and many many other species that have some males only staying with males/females with females/both with both, so LGB animals seem to be a thing! : D


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Read "Scientific Research on “Asexuality” in Non-Human Animals: Review of Existing Research": http://www.kristinagupta.com/2014/01/09/asexuality-in-non-human-animals/


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I've heard of gay rats before, so I'm sure asexual ones are also possible  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

And then there is Max... our girl that's never even gone into heat as far as I can tell, she almost killed Cloud for trying to mount her once. No eye boggling, no ears wiggling and gawd forbid you scratch her rump, she absolutely hates that... Now maybe if the right boy came along... who knows... I've met girl humans that were very picky, maybe some rats are the same way.

But yes there are ostensibly asexual rats.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Mrs.Brisby  I quick read the article you referenced and it fails to really take social status among rats into account... Rats with inferior status might just know they aren't getting the girls so why chase them... The same may apply to certain humans... Broke, old, bald and fat guys might just be working from experience when they don't chase after supermodels even when given the opportunity... 

And none of the studies address human asexuality as it relates to the availability of internet porn... 

Still it was an interesting read.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Rat Daddy, I couldn't find the article I originally wanted to post, so I figured this was better than nothing as it still confirmed the OP's thought that her rat might be asexual. The article I wanted to post did talk about asexuality as it related to the rats social structure, with smaller more subordinate males being less likely to mate frequently (or at all).


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

My girls are near a year old and despite playing with them every day, I've NEVER seen them in heat. Of course, I don't know the odds of them BOTH being asexual.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Girls with heat, just so everyone knows, don't always show signs of being in heat. In fact, I can only tell four of eight girls being in heat. It also happens every three to five days. 

Rat Daddy, her not liking her rump touched could be her in heat. Mine don't enjoy that either. 

As to the males, my lazier male felt no interest in females who weren't in heat and were an established mischief. When he was neutered, he did dominance humping to join them but that's all.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh and heat can last short six hours and tends towards dead of night. One hour a day can easily miss it.

Plus, mine prefer to be alone and not bothered during it. That's how I can tell two of the four I see heat signs in.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

That would fit well with my recollections of studies done way back when I went to college. I've always believed that some guys, and likely male rats just give up trying. As intelligent social animals both know when the odds are against them. 

As to female rats that don't seem interested... I don't know if it's the same... But as a guy, I have little real insight into the sexual/reproductive aspects of the female mind. And if I ever had a theory, I'm smart enough to keep it to myself.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies / info guys! 

Yeah, with my girls...it's VERY obvious when May is in heat (ear fluttering, back arching, etc.) but not so much with April. The only way I can tell April is in heat is that she turns into a little lunatic for a day while she's normally very calm.


----------



## MyBabiesHaveTails (Jun 26, 2016)

I know I'm late to the party and necromancing threads is looked down upon but I think I have really helpful information

My male rat is in the same cage as my two females and has not been neutered. I haven't had my girls spayed either. But it's been almost a year and I don't have any rat babies. 

When I got my first two the lady I bought them from told me they were both male and I didn't think to check since I was a newbie. But when they got older it was pretty obvious that I had a male and female. 

So maybe the first female was infertile right? So I go get another female because I want more fuzzy babies. I get a good healthy breeder and even meet the previous three generations. Fast forward- no babies. 

Maybe my male is the problem? Maybe he is infertile? Maybe but I don't think so. I've never seen him engage in sexual behavior. Not once. So it's definitely a possibility.


----------

